# AiO Wasserkühlung



## delta234 (21. September 2016)

*AiO Wasserkühlung*

Hey zusammen, 

Ich bin blutiger Anfänger in der ganzen Thematik. Ich suche eine AiO Wasserkühlung für meinen i7 4790K. 
Als Gehäuse habe ich ein Fractal Define R5. Ich habe mich schon durchs Forum gelesen, allerdings gehen die Meinungen bzgl. Push, Pull und Push Pull ziemlich auseinander und ich bin verwirrt xD. 
Welche Lüfter würden sich zusätzlich zu der WaKü empfehlen?  
Übertaktet wird eigentlich nicht, es ist nur der Optik wegen.  
Höchsten mal wenn ich BF4 spiel wird die CPU etwas wärmer, aber noch alles im Rahmen.  

Danke schonmal vorab!


----------



## v3nom (22. September 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung*

Wieviel willst du denn ausgeben? Push/Pull bringt je nach Radiator "nur" 2-4°C bessere Chip Temperaturen.


----------



## delta234 (22. September 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung*

Hallo, 

mit Lüftern und allem so max. 140 Euro..Kann auch günstiger sein, sollte aber halt schon qualitativ hochwertig sein.


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. September 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung*

Bei max. 140€ empfehle ich dir die Silent Loop, da du die Lüfter für einen leisen Betrieb nicht austauschen musst. Sie geht in einer Woche in den Verkauf.

Produktvergleich be quiet! Silent Loop 120mm, be quiet! Silent Loop 240mm, be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## vfxworld (22. September 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung*

Schade das be quiet bei den verwendeten Materialien Kompromisse gemacht hat, sonst hätte ich mir die auch geholt. Technisch ist die Top, Kupferradiator, richtige Wakü Teile, die Pumpe. Aber wieso so hässliche Rohre und der Block sieht auch nicht gerade hochwertig aus.


----------



## delta234 (24. September 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung*

Danke schonmal


----------



## Abductee (24. September 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung*



vfxworld schrieb:


> Aber wieso so hässliche Rohre und der Block sieht auch nicht gerade hochwertig aus.



So etwas schimpft sich Knickschutz und soll verhindern das DAU`s den Schlauch knicken.
Schwarzes Alu und die vernickelte Kupferbodenplatte empfind ich auch als absolut schäbig, da hätte sich BeQuiet wirklich was besseres einfallen lassen können.


----------



## Chimera (24. September 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung*



Abductee schrieb:


> So etwas schimpft sich Knickschutz und soll verhindern das DAU`s den Schlauch knicken.
> Schwarzes Alu und die vernickelte Kupferbodenplatte empfind ich auch als absolut schäbig, da hätte sich BeQuiet wirklich was besseres einfallen lassen können.



Wobei sie mir(!) persönlich besser gefällt als die Kelvin. Der Alu-Look gleicht bissel den Blenden von Lamptron Lüsteus und sieht nicht so nach billigem Plastik wie bei manch anderen AIOs aus. Nuuur, warum bei dem Preis nicht gleich Shadow Wings Lüfis verwendet wurden... Ist ja schon etwas teurer als die Pendants von Fractal, was aber nicht an den hochwertigeren Lüfis liegen kann, da ja nur Pure Wings zum Einsatz kommen (sind nicht schlecht, aber halt auch keine super-duper Modelle).
Naja, preislich dürft sie aber noch bissel runterwandern, denn immo würd ich noch eher zur (hier in der CH) deutlich günstigeren Eisbaer greifen.


----------



## Loc-Deu (27. September 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung*

Zu PCGH schiel.. Wann kommt der test


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung*



Loc-Deu schrieb:


> Zu PCGH schiel.. Wann kommt der test



Von den dingern gibt es noch keinen einzigen Test, hat noch niemand gemacht. Echt komisch.


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. September 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung*

Die be quiet! AiO-Kuhlung Silent Loop 240mm im Test - Hardwareluxx

be quiet! Silent Loop im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## Chimera (27. September 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung*

Ok, klingt aber nicht so toll, wenn man die Garantie verliert beim erweitern der Silent Loop. Ebenso interessant find ich in der CB Review folgende Aussage: "Ebenso wie durch eine Pumpendrosselung geht dies mit dem Garantieverlust des Silent Loop einher."  Naja, dann halt doch eher die Eisbaer, obwohl mich von der Optik her die Silent Loop eher angesprochen hät.


----------

